# Kein Nokia mehr ?



## SpeCnaZ (22. Oktober 2014)

Vor kurzer Zeit hat Microsoft bekannt gegeben dass die finnische Firma Nokia nun den Giganten aus Redmond gehört. Heute hat Microsoft den neuen Namen für die Windows Phones bestätigt.

Die Windows Phones heißen nicht mehr Nokia Lumia sondern Microsoft Lumia. Eindeutigeres Zeichen braucht man wohl nicht.

http://mobtech.interia.pl/smartfony...a_img=1&iwa_hash=23837&iwa_block=technologies

Entschuldigt für die Grammatik/Rechtschreibfehler, ich habe den Text schnell im Kopf übersetzt.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. Oktober 2014)

Das ist ein trauriger Tag für Europas Technologie bzw Telekommunikationsbranche 
Ich habe überwiegend Nokia Geräte besessen, und jetzt das.
Mein Nokia Lumia 1320 ist wohl das letzte Gerät der Finnen, schade.
Man kann nur hoffen das MS hier nicht wieder mit aller Gewalt durch die Wand fahren will, sondern wirklich auf die Kunden hört, auf ein Vista/Win8-Desaster bei Handys bin ich nicht scharf.
Wer weiß, vielleicht überrascht MS ja, und ich bleibe indirekt den Finnen treu.


----------



## Rollora (22. Oktober 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Vor kurzer Zeit hat Microsoft bekannt gegeben dass die finnische Firma Nokia nun den Giganten aus Redmond gehört. Heute hat Microsoft den neuen Namen für die Windows Phones bestätigt.
> 
> Die Windows Phones heißen nicht mehr Nokia Lumia sondern Microsoft Lumia. Eindeutigeres Zeichen braucht man wohl nicht.
> 
> ...


hmm so richtig neu ist das (leider) nicht, hab vor einigen Wochen, wenn nicht sogar schon Monaten schon davon gelesen 
Ändert nix daran, dass man diesen guten Namen tötet. Einfach traurig. Als wäre Microsoft weniger vorbelastet im Mobilmarkt...


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Vor kurzer Zeit hat Microsoft bekannt gegeben dass die finnische Firma Nokia nun den Giganten aus Redmond gehört.


 
Na na na.
Ein wenig genauer bitte. 
Nokia gehört natürlich nicht Microsoft. 
Die Mobilsparte von Nokio wurde an Microsoft verkauft.
Das Unternehmen Nokio gibt es natürlich immer noch und immer noch ist der Sitz des Unternehmens in Finnland.
Die stellen auch Fahrradreifen her.


----------



## Atothedrian (23. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na na na.
> Ein wenig genauer bitte.
> Nokia gehört natürlich nicht Microsoft.
> Die Mobilsparte von Nokio wurde an Microsoft verkauft.
> ...


 
Full Ack. 
Wenn schon dann richtig. Nokia Here Maps und andere Nokia Apps werden von Nokia für Windows Phone (und zumindest Here maps jetzt auch für Android und iOS) weiterentwickelt. Nokia besteht u.a. noch aus deren Kartensparte und NSN (Nokia Siemens Networks) welches inzwischen von Nokia zuletzte alleine übernommen wurde. Microsoft hatte vor einigen Tagen erst die Lumias in seinen eigenen Microsoft Store verfrachtet da war es nur eine  Frage der Zeit bis sie den Namen streichen. Nichts desto trotz: Gute Geräte!


----------



## marvinj (23. Oktober 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6896316 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ein trauriger Tag für Europas Technologie bzw Telekommunikationsbranche


 Ai...
Die guten unzerstörbaren Teile bis hin zur Entwicklung des iPad's, Nokia hat sie alle gebracht...
Naja nun heißt es Samsung, HTC und irgendwo in Afrika auch Apple


----------



## oldsql.Triso (23. Oktober 2014)

Strategisch ist das für MS keine gute Wahl, vor allem seitdem Win 8 bei den meisten Leuten negativ im Kopf hängt. Bei Nokia verbindet man wenigstens gute Qualität mit einer soliden Software (Symbian und Nachfolger sind das auf alle Fälle!). Hab aber auch letztens irgendwo gelesen, das sich Urnokia wieder ins Geschäft bringen will, aber eben unter anderen Namen.

Mein Nokia Lumia 920 wird das letzte Handy sein, bis es Nokia wieder gibt


----------



## SnugglezNRW (23. Oktober 2014)

die Info ist doch schon Uralt.
Nokia kann mir als Bochumer eh gestohlen bleiben.
was die hier bei uns abgezogen haben war unter aller sau!

Bin daher froh das ein Konzern wie MS das ganze nun leitet. (Unter der Prämisse: das geringere Übel wählen)


----------



## Ralle@ (23. Oktober 2014)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Strategisch ist das für MS keine gute Wahl, vor allem seitdem Win 8 bei den meisten Leuten negativ im Kopf hängt. Bei Nokia verbindet man wenigstens gute Qualität mit einer soliden Software (Symbian und Nachfolger sind das auf alle Fälle!). Hab aber auch letztens irgendwo gelesen, das sich Urnokia wieder ins Geschäft bringen will, aber eben unter anderen Namen.
> 
> Mein Nokia Lumia 920 wird das letzte Handy sein, bis es Nokia wieder gibt


 
 
Gute Qualität und Symbian in einem Satz ist schon sehr gewagt.
Zudem, die N Geräte von Nokia hatten alle keine gute Qualität, billig Plastik mit wackeligen Slider. Sorry, aber Nokia ist nicht ohne Grund da wo sie jetzt sind.


----------



## Stockmann (23. Oktober 2014)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Gute Qualität und Symbian in einem Satz ist schon sehr gewagt.
> Zudem, die N Geräte von Nokia hatten alle keine gute Qualität, billig Plastik mit wackeligen Slider. Sorry, aber Nokia ist nicht ohne Grund da wo sie jetzt sind.


 
Kenne die N Geräte selber, zum teil wirkten sie wirklich richtig "billig" verarbeitet. 
Die alten Nokia Handys, die waren gut für die damaligen Verhältnisse. Es waren wirklich top Produkte (6510, 3210,3310....) und erstklassige Bieröffner.

Nokia hat einfach den Start in die Smartphone-Ära verschlafen bzw. hätten Sie damals auf Android setzen sollen.
Windows Mobile Prof. 6.5 hatte ich damals auf meinen HTC HD2, es war klasse zum arbeiten. Aber mit der Version 7 ging es bergab und Nokia setze darauf.... großer Fehler gewesen.

Man kann nur hoffen das Microsoft mit Windows 10 und entsprechenden Ablegern für Tablets, Handys, Xbox etc. es richtig macht.
Wir stehen noch am Anfang der Smartphone-Ära und entsprechend kann sich noch viel ändern.


----------



## sav (23. Oktober 2014)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> die Info ist doch schon Uralt.



Kann ich so bestätigen.

Wenn man auf die Nokia Lumia Homepage geht, landet man doch schon lange bei Microsoft.


----------



## mrpendulum (23. Oktober 2014)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Strategisch ist das für MS keine gute Wahl, vor allem seitdem Win 8 bei den meisten Leuten negativ im Kopf hängt. Bei Nokia verbindet man wenigstens gute Qualität mit einer soliden Software (Symbian und Nachfolger sind das auf alle Fälle!).


 

Quatsch ... Erstmal hängt Win8 für Windows Phones wenigen negativ im Kopf. Hier kann man natürlich auch schlecht pauschalisieren. Kenne ich privat einige Apple/Android => Windows Phone umsteiger, zeigt der Marktanteil hier in Deutschland einen anderen Trend. Zwar hat Microsft in einigen Ländern schon das iOS überholt verliert es aber gegen Android weiterhin Prozente im 0,xx-Bereich. Microsoft hat mit Win8 aber ein wirklich gutes Betriebssystem für mobile Endgeräte herausgebracht. Auf Tablets, Notebooks mit Touch-Funktion und Smartphones lässt sich es gut bedienen und kann sich gegenüber Android und iOS behaupten. Natürlich hat es noch so seine Kinderkrankheiten aber es verbessert sich stück für stück.

Der Name Nokia impliziert schon lange kein finnisches Handyfeeling mehr. Der Name war genau so wie Motorola reif für die Streichung. Im Grunde ist es keine große Sache.


----------



## Kerkilabro (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich wollte noch Gummistiefel haben


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Oktober 2014)

Dann bleibt ja quasi nix mehr übrig


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Oktober 2014)

Schon krass, wo eine Fehleinschätzung als Konsequenz so hinführen kann.


----------



## Apfelcake1999 (23. Oktober 2014)

Nokia Lumias waren für mich nie normale Smartphones sondern fast ein Ersatz für Kameras.


----------



## SaftSpalte (24. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na na na.
> Ein wenig genauer bitte.
> Nokia gehört natürlich nicht Microsoft.
> Die Mobilsparte von Nokio wurde an Microsoft verkauft.
> ...




sollte die reifen sparte nicht *Nokian* heissen ?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (24. Oktober 2014)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Gute Qualität und Symbian in einem Satz ist schon sehr gewagt.
> Zudem, die N Geräte von Nokia hatten alle keine gute Qualität, billig Plastik mit wackeligen Slider. Sorry, aber Nokia ist nicht ohne Grund da wo sie jetzt sind.


 
Sorry, aber das kann ich nicht teilen. Mein N97 ist/war super. Da hat weder was geklappert noch gerattert. Die Slide-Funktion hat noch nach über 4 Jahren seinen Dienst getan und wenn es in den Urlaub geht, nehme ich das heute noch. Der einzige Grund warum Nokia krepiert ist, weil die diesen Kiddie-App-Hype-Scheiß-Zug verpasst hat. Symbian lief stabil und einfach, war intuitiv zu bedienen und hatte klare Strukturen. Das ist bei Androiden, Fallobst und Fenster nur bedingt der Fall. 
Sorry, aber nicht jeder braucht Angry Birds aufn Telefon...



mrpendulum schrieb:


> Quatsch ... Erstmal hängt Win8 für Windows Phones wenigen negativ im Kopf. Hier kann man natürlich auch schlecht pauschalisieren. Kenne ich privat einige Apple/Android => Windows Phone umsteiger, zeigt der Marktanteil hier in Deutschland einen anderen Trend. Zwar hat Microsft in einigen Ländern schon das iOS überholt verliert es aber gegen Android weiterhin Prozente im 0,xx-Bereich. Microsoft hat mit Win8 aber ein wirklich gutes Betriebssystem für mobile Endgeräte herausgebracht. Auf Tablets, Notebooks mit Touch-Funktion und Smartphones lässt sich es gut bedienen und kann sich gegenüber Android und iOS behaupten. Natürlich hat es noch so seine Kinderkrankheiten aber es verbessert sich stück für stück.
> 
> Der Name Nokia impliziert schon lange kein finnisches Handyfeeling mehr. Der Name war genau so wie Motorola reif für die Streichung. Im Grunde ist es keine große Sache.



Ebenfalls Quatsch... Die zahlen der WPhones stagnieren wieder seit fast einem Jahr. Nicht nur aufgrund des OS, dass ist klar. Aber das Update 8.1 bringt nur Schwierigkeiten auf den Lumias. Akku ist schneller leer, Empfang von Wlan und Netz schwanken stark, vorherige Tastenkombis wurden geändert usw. usf. Es hat sich de facto mit 8.1 zurück entwickelt. Schau dir die Foren an. Ich hab das Lumia 920 und bin davon selbst betroffen.

P.S.: Kümmert sich Nokia jetzt nicht um Netzwerke?


----------



## Tiz92 (24. Oktober 2014)

Schade, Nokias sind irgendwie Kult. Wie das 3310. Vielleicht übertreibe ich auch, aber es ist sehr schade dass sie den Namen nicht beibehalten.

Hätte auch lieber noch eine ATI HD 7970. Naja.


----------



## fire2002de (24. Oktober 2014)

mrpendulum schrieb:


> Quatsch ... Erstmal hängt Win8 für Windows Phones wenigen negativ im Kopf. Hier kann man natürlich auch schlecht pauschalisieren. Kenne ich privat einige Apple/Android => Windows Phone umsteiger, zeigt der Marktanteil hier in Deutschland einen anderen Trend. Zwar hat Microsft in einigen Ländern schon das iOS überholt verliert es aber gegen Android weiterhin Prozente im 0,xx-Bereich. Microsoft hat mit Win8 aber ein wirklich gutes Betriebssystem für mobile Endgeräte herausgebracht. Auf Tablets, Notebooks mit Touch-Funktion und Smartphones lässt sich es gut bedienen und kann sich gegenüber Android und iOS behaupten. Natürlich hat es noch so seine Kinderkrankheiten aber es verbessert sich stück für stück.
> 
> Der Name Nokia impliziert schon lange kein finnisches Handyfeeling mehr. Der Name war genau so wie Motorola reif für die Streichung. Im Grunde ist es keine große Sache.


 
meins ist ja viel besser als deines..... 

nimm deinen Text mal auseinander und sortiere mal WANN WP8 Phones die besseren Verkaufszahlen aufwiesen... du wirfst echt alles in einen Topf!

Windows Geräte bleiben nach wie vor eine sehr solide Alternative zum Androiden bzw iOS Gerät! und das ganze mit einem ziemlich verlockendem Preis!

zum Thema selbst,

schade das Nokia mit Microsoft gedealt hat und nicht 2 gleisig gefahren ist, ein Lumina mit Android ist sicherlich für viele ein "Traum" gewesen! 
anderer seits, finde ich es gut das MS es konsequent durchzieht und es nicht wieder so als "larifari" Projekt angehen!

wenn es bei uns auf arbeit mal eine "freie wahl" gibt  und nicht immer nur diese "zwangsandroid zeug" dann werde ich mir mal ein Lumina zulegen, parallel zum iPhone!


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (25. Oktober 2014)

Rollora schrieb:


> Ändert nix daran, dass man diesen guten Namen tötet. Einfach traurig. Als wäre Microsoft weniger vorbelastet im Mobilmarkt...



nichtmal das hast du kapiert, das MS den Name Nokia nur bis 2015/16 nutzen darf,
und dann geht der zurück an "Nokia"


----------



## SphinxBased (26. Oktober 2014)

geschieht nokia völlig recht............wer hat sich den wegen geldgier aus deutschland verpisst und 2000 arbeitslose hinterlassen..............
weg mit dem nokia rotz............


----------



## Zocker_Boy (26. Oktober 2014)

Zu Nokia passt der Spruch, Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall xD
Ich hab noch gar nie ein Nokia Handy besessen. Meine ersten beiden waren HTC und jetzt bin ich bei Sony gelandet


----------



## violinista7000 (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin Nokia ~17 Jahrelang treu bis zum Deal mit M$ gewesen, weil ich mit WP 7/8.x nichts anfangen könnte, müsste ich mich umsehen. Es ist einfach schade. Mein altes N8 bittet immer noch viele Sachen, die die meisten Handys von 2010 noch nicht beherrscht hatten. Und die 12 MP Kamera schießt immer noch super gute Fotos mit dem standard Foto App.


----------



## Tiz92 (27. Oktober 2014)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Ich bin Nokia ~17 Jahrelang treu bis zum Deal mit M$ gewesen, weil ich mit WP 7/8.x nichts anfangen könnte, müsste ich mich umsehen. Es ist einfach schade. Mein altes N8 bittet immer noch viele Sachen, die die meisten Handys von 2010 noch nicht beherrscht hatten. Und die 12 MP Kamera schießt immer noch super gute Fotos mit dem standard Foto App.


 
Was wären das für Sachen? Wäre wirklich neugierig.


----------



## violinista7000 (27. Oktober 2014)

Tiz92 schrieb:


> Was wären das für Sachen? Wäre wirklich neugierig.


 
Bin zu faul 

Kannste hier lesen und vergleichen, hauptsache mit Telefonen aus 2010 vergleichen. So oder so hat damals Nokia den Anschluss verpasst, nicht wegen der Features, sondern wegen des BS, das meilenweit hinter iOS und Android war.


----------



## Verminaard (27. Oktober 2014)

SphinxBased schrieb:


> geschieht nokia völlig recht............wer hat sich den wegen geldgier aus deutschland verpisst und 2000 arbeitslose hinterlassen..............
> weg mit dem nokia rotz............


 
Diese 2000 waren vor Nokia natuerlich gut bezahlt vollbeschaeftigt oder?
Oder hat nicht eher Nokia fuer eine Zeit Arbeitsplaetze geschaffen?

Wieso zeigst du nicht auf deutsche Unternehmen die aus Geldgier Arbeitsplaetze vernichten und gegen Leiharbeitsplaetze tauschen?
Kannst du auf einen großen Teil der Automobilindustrie projezieren.
Aus Bekanntschaft/Verwandtschaft weis ich wie es Hella handthabt. Statt Leuten unbefristete Arbeitsvertraege zu geben so lange befristete bis es nicht mehr geht und dann vor die Wahl stellen: entweder komplett zu gehen oder zu ungleich schlechteren Konditionen zu der konzerneigenen Leihfirma wechseln und die gleiche Arbeit verrichten.
Alternativ die Produtkion komplett nach China verlegen, wenn der Betriebsrat mit neuen Bedingungen nicht einverstanden ist.

Oh und diese Steuerzahlgeschichte, wofuer auch andere Konzerne wie Amazon abgestraft werden. Schon mal ueberlegt wieviel Steuern Daimler in Deutschland zahlt?

Beispiele lassen sich beliebig fortfuehren, aber hier groß auf Nokia schimpfen, weil sie wie ein boersendotiertes Unternehmen gehandelt haben.

Ich vermisse das Bashen gegen Opel die in naher Zukunft auch einige Arbeitslose generieren inklusive Infrastruktur die da dranhaengt.

Ist ja ganz was Anderes, oder?


----------



## SphinxBased (27. Oktober 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Diese 2000 waren vor Nokia natuerlich gut bezahlt vollbeschaeftigt oder?
> Oder hat nicht eher Nokia fuer eine Zeit Arbeitsplaetze geschaffen?
> 
> Wieso zeigst du nicht auf deutsche Unternehmen die aus Geldgier Arbeitsplaetze vernichten und gegen Leiharbeitsplaetze tauschen?
> ...


 
Du kannst hier noch so viele beispiele bringen wie du willst......ändert nichts an meiner meinung und das der nokia rotz endlich weg is......die habens verdient....und fertig


----------



## Verminaard (27. Oktober 2014)

SphinxBased schrieb:


> Du kannst hier noch so viele beispiele bringen wie du willst......ändert nichts an meiner meinung und das der nokia rotz endlich weg is......die habens verdient....und fertig


 
Deine Meinung will ich gar nicht aendern. Steht ja Jedem zu seine Eigene zu haben.
Aber an was machst du es fest, das Nokia "es verdient hat"?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Oktober 2014)

Leiharbeit ist leider der Geist den man rief, es sind ja fast nur die Spezialisten sicher im Sattel und der Rest ist ersetzbar und je nach Marktlage austauschbar


----------



## Verminaard (27. Oktober 2014)

Wer hat die Leiharbeit zu dem gemacht, wie sie heute ist?
SPD Superminister Clement? 
Auszug ausm Wiki: 



Spoiler



Darüber hinaus sitzt er im Aufsichtsrat (Personalausschuss) des fünftgrößten deutschen Zeitarbeitsunternehmens _DIS Deutscher Industrie Service_, nachdem er als Bundesminister noch den gesetzlichen Rahmen für Leiharbeit liberalisiert hatte (Gesetz für moderne Dienstleistungen am Arbeitsmarkt).



Ich kanns echt nicht mehr lesen, wenn einzelne Unternehmen rausgepickt werden und wild drauf losgebasht wird.
Die ganze Wirtschaft samt ihrer Lobby hat Dreck am Stecken und es wird selten zugunsten von Arbeitnehmern entschieden.
Aber die, die von den Medien tagelang im Gedaechniss gehalten werden, und wo einzelne Prominente und Politiker medienwirksam entruestet sind, die werden ewig fuer das Boese schlechthin herhalten.


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (28. Oktober 2014)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Nokia kann mir als Bochumer eh gestohlen bleiben.
> was die hier bei uns abgezogen haben war unter aller sau!


 
Was haben die denn abgezogen? Jetzt mal so Interesse-halber.

Tante Edith: Hat sich erledigt. Lesen können muss man.


----------



## stevie4one (28. Oktober 2014)

DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> nichtmal das hast du kapiert, das MS den Name Nokia nur bis 2015/16 nutzen darf,
> und dann geht der zurück an "Nokia"



Auch das stimmt nicht bzw. nicht kapiert . Nokia hat seinen Bereich "Geräte und Dienste" an Microsoft verkauft. Und Microsoft streicht den Namen Nokia gerade bei allen Geräten und Diensten. Die Marke Nokia bleibt - gerade im Bereich "Mobile Phones und Devices". So denkt Nokia bereits über einen Neustart nach.

Nokia deutet Rückkehr ins Smartphone-Geschäft an


----------



## alfalfa (30. Oktober 2014)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Bin zu faul
> 
> Kannste hier lesen und vergleichen, hauptsache mit Telefonen aus 2010 vergleichen. So oder so hat damals Nokia den Anschluss verpasst, nicht wegen der Features, sondern wegen des BS, das meilenweit hinter iOS und Android war.


 
Dann übernehme ich das mal. 
Ich nutze das N8 bis heute und das letzte Symbian Belle Refresh ist meiner Meinung nach ziemlich ausgereift.

Was das N8 kann / hat, was die meisten Smartphones 2010 nicht konnten / hatten und manche bis heute nicht können / haben:
- es hat ein eingebautes Radio, das bieten die Äpfel bis heute nicht und Phones wie das Galaxy S4 auch nicht mehr
- es hat einen FM-Transmitter, wodurch man MP3 selbst mit urlaten Radios hören kann. Habe ich im Auto und auf Arbeit schon genutzt.
- es hat einen echten Xenon-Blitz und eine wirklich gute 12 MP Kamera
- robustes Metallgehäuse - ich habe nur so eine Gummihalbhülle und es sieht trotz täglichem Gebrauch heute noch fast wie neu aus
- es hat einen HDMI-Anschluss
- mircoSD Slot zur Speichererweiterung (mir reichen die 16 GB aber)
- man kann sowohl über ein Nokianetzteil als auch über den Micro USB-Anschluss aufladen
- über den USB-Anschluss lässt sich eine Tastatur anschließen. Schließt man dazu noch einen Monitor über HDMI an, hat man fast einen Computer und kann schneller whatsappen als jeder andere 
- DLNA Play funktioniert einwandfrei, ich konnte darüber Videos auf meinen Raspberry Pi streamen, was wir mit dem iPhone 5C meines Kumpels ums verrecken nicht hin bekommen haben, da lief nur der Ton
- die Nokia Maps sind wirklich gut, die Navigation funktioniert einwandfrei, die Straßennamen werden angesagt und man kann ein Ziel auch per Spracheingabe suchen (z.B. einfach "Tankstelle" sagen)

Was an dem Gerät von Anfang an nicht so toll war, ist der Browser, aber es gibt ja Alternativen wie Opera.
Die Auswahl an Apps ist natürlich bei weitem nicht so toll wie bei den Äpfeln und Androiden, aber Angry Birds habe ich auch. 
Nur leider kein Quiz Duell.
2010 habe ich zwischen Nokia N8 und iPhone 4 überlegt und das N8 für das bessere Gerät empfunden und es auch nicht bereut.
Im Vergleich zu heutigen Smartphones ist es natürlich extrem langsam mit seinem Single Core, es gibt bestimmte Apps nicht und das Display war damals schon beim iPhone 4 besser. Es ist auch ziemlich dick, besonders an der Stelle der Kamera, aber es liegt auch recht gut in der Hand.
Ich habe mittlerweile den zweiten Akku drin (ist nach Lösen von 2 Schrauben schnell getauscht) und der hält im Schnitt 2-3 Tage durch, bei täglicher Nutzung von whatsapp, Mails abrufen, Wetter schauen usw.


----------



## violinista7000 (30. Oktober 2014)

alfalfa schrieb:


> - mircoSD Slot zur Speichererweiterung (mir reichen die 16 GB aber)


 
Den mSD Slot hatten auch die Androiden. 

Aber! Man kann auch USB-Sticks als Speichererweiterung benutzen, oder einfach lesen, und Daten hin und herschieben OHNE PC.


----------



## alfalfa (30. Oktober 2014)

Das stimmt.

Und die Äpfel haben es bis heute nicht, damit man immer schön einen satten Aufpreis für Geräte mit mehr Speicher zahlt.
Aber die Leute machen es ja mit...


----------



## violinista7000 (31. Oktober 2014)

alfalfa schrieb:


> Das stimmt.
> 
> Und die Äpfel haben es bis heute nicht, damit man immer schön einen satten Aufpreis für Geräte mit mehr Speicher zahlt.
> Aber die Leute machen es ja mit...


 
Tja, ich bin auch zum Apfel umgezogen, zwischen Android, M$ und iOS war Apfel für mich das passende. Bis auf die Kamera bin ich zufrieden. Nokia mit Symbian gibt es nicht mehr, dann musste ich halt auswählen, weil mein N8 durch einen blöden Unfall nicht mehr zum telefonieren taugt, es ist einfach als Kamera da.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (31. Oktober 2014)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Strategisch ist das für MS keine gute Wahl, vor allem seitdem Win 8 bei den meisten Leuten negativ im Kopf hängt. Bei Nokia verbindet man wenigstens gute Qualität mit einer soliden Software (Symbian und Nachfolger sind das auf alle Fälle!). Hab aber auch letztens irgendwo gelesen, das sich Urnokia wieder ins Geschäft bringen will, aber eben unter anderen Namen.
> 
> Mein Nokia Lumia 920 wird das letzte Handy sein, bis es Nokia wieder gibt


 
naja ich verbinde mit Nokia eher den Stellenabbau in D-Land.
Die "solide Software" war beim 3310 vorhanden aber (deutlich) später?


----------



## megaDrummerxxl (24. November 2014)

...Und auch noch den Namen nokia an foxconn verscherbeln, für diese Apple kopien.
Schade, wo soll ichg den jetzt meine Hämmer herbekommen


----------

